# Please Help i think my Chihuahua broke her leg or hip!!!!



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

i was gone and my dog was at home with my boyfriend...he said she was hurt. she tried to jump up on the bed and got her paw or toenail stuck in the metal bed frame. then she fell and it came loose. she was hiding under the bed when i got here...she couldnt get up so i had him lift up the bed...her paw was bloody and it looked like one nail was loose...then a few min later i noticed a gouge about the size of a pencil eraser on her knee or hip i cant tell...anyways the corners of the bed are capped so i cant find anything sharp...i was wondering if she could have broken it and it came through the skin....please help me


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

try to keep her as still as possible and get her to the vet! Knee problems in small dogs are common. They can get them from falling or jumping down from high places etc.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

ouch... ouch... ouch..

If you have an emergency vet in your town, I'd take her. If she's seriously hurt, you don't want her sitting there all night in pain. If you don't have an ER vet, I'd take her in first thing in the morning... also, you can call your vet's office now and sometimes, they'll have a recording, giving you a number to call in case of emergencies.


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

*i called the emergency vet*

he said wait until morning...i feel so bad for her she is just laying on a pillow on my lap, she is so quit and still...it sucks cuz i have no money to take her to the vet


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry about your little one's accident...I hope she is doing ok...just interested..did the the er vet not want to see you because of your financial situation ?


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

No, I think he was just being lazy, cuz we didnt even talk about cost. My boyfriend is on his way to get his check so we can take her. I dont think her leg is broken but i am almost positive her foot is. She just has this mysterious gouge about the size of a pencil eraser on her knee...I thought maybe a broken bone had pierced the skin. But it isnt swollen and she doesnt seem to be in as much pain this morning. I think my boyfriend accidentally caught her with the door and doesnt want to tell me. :evil:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

hopefully she isn't hurt to bad...if you are having money problems, be up front with the vet...they usually will work out a plan so the animal can get treated ...I was at my vets awhile a go and a young woman came in and hadn't had her dogs shots done, spaying was overdue etc...when she told the vet the reason she hadn't had these things done, he immediately agreed to do everything and she could make payments...I think he thought it was more important that the dog was fully protected then getting the money up front. Keep us posted on your little ones condition.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Learn to save a little to keep on hand for emergencies. Anything can happen when you own an animal and none of its cheap! 

I hope your baby is ok!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> Learn to save a little to keep on hand for emergencies. Anything can happen when you own an animal and none of its cheap!


Well said!!!!  


I hope your baby is ok please let us know :wave:


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Learn to save a little to keep on hand for emergencies. Anything can happen when you own an animal and none of its cheap!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I understand your opinion on this situation especially since we don't really know each other. And not that i am looking for sympathy or attention but right now money is really really tight...we just ate the last bit of food in the house. I know that it is my responsibility to care for Missy which is why I am borrowing the money to take her. The unfortunate thing is that my boyfriend can't really afford to pay it. But i just keep praying and trusting that if i do everything i can God will take care of the rest. I appreciate everyones concern so does Lil Missy. I will keep you guys posted. Oh yeah does anyone have pet insurance? If so do you like it, is it worth it? thanks again :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I have pet insurance on both mine. We get it from VPI (http://www.petinsurance.com).

It's a bit costly if your pet doesn't have a major problem during the year, but if he does (hurt his leg... or with Cooper's knee surgery), it's well worth it. I pay about $27/month for each of mine - that includes a multiple pet discount. I also have the cancer benefits and routine care benies. You can do a free quote online at their site to see how much it would cost you.

The way it works is I take them to the vet, pay for the service then send in the claim. Most times, I get about 75% back and they are quick to send - usually, it takes about 2 weeks from the time they get it until you get the check. Some vets will file for you but mine isn't one of them.

You can also take your pet to any vet you want - they cover everything. Sometimes, I think how expensive it is, paying $50-60 a month for pet insurance but when Cooper had his knee surgery and OmaKitty had her cardiology problems, I was happy to have it.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

missjess83 said:


> No, I think he was just being lazy, cuz we didnt even talk about cost. My boyfriend is on his way to get his check so we can take her. I dont think her leg is broken but i am almost positive her foot is. She just has this mysterious gouge about the size of a pencil eraser on her knee...I thought maybe a broken bone had pierced the skin. But it isnt swollen and she doesnt seem to be in as much pain this morning. I think my boyfriend accidentally caught her with the door and doesnt want to tell me. :evil:


If I thought my bf or anyone else hurt my dog and refused to own up to it, that person would no longer be in my life. :evil: 

I know I will catch some flack for this and maybe I deserve it but here goes... owning a dog is a big responsibility, particularly a small dog because (as you know) they are more prone to injury due to their size. What made you think it was a good idea to get a dog if you can't afford to relieve its pain when it gets injured? I'd go without food or anything else before I'd allow Lily to suffer.

Now you can all jump on me for being so mean and rude. I'm sorry but I can't stand to think of this little dog suffering due to human folly.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Rachael I agree with you 100%.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Now you can all jump on me for being so mean and rude. I'm sorry but I can't stand to think of this little dog suffering due to human folly.


I'm jumping on you but I'm getting on the bandwagon with you. I have bad aim.

In cases of serious and some not-so-serious injuries, the doctor needs to know exactly what happened if anyone was there to properly diagnose the problem. Witholding evidence and information not only is plain rude but it could also mean the difference between a proper diagnosis and weeks of figuring out what the problem is.


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

> I know I will catch some flack for this and maybe I deserve it but here goes... owning a dog is a big responsibility, particularly a small dog because (as you know) they are more prone to injury due to their size. What made you think it was a good idea to get a dog if you can't afford to relieve its pain when it gets injured? I'd go without food or anything else before I'd allow Lily to suffer.
> 
> Now you can all jump on me for being so mean and rude. I'm sorry but I can't stand to think of this little dog suffering due to human folly.


I agree with you wholeheartedly...I found Missy on the streets which is where i was at the time too. I drove right past her but couldnt keep going she was gonna die if i let her keep walking. I knew i couldn't keep her because i was living in my car and could barely feed myself. I put up fliers and walked all around the neighborhood trying to find her owners, no luck. So I took her to the SPCA...they told me their manager was on vacation come back in two weeks. My mom ended up giving her to some family when i wasnt looking...they called us back and said they were going on vacation and couldnt keep her. Everyone around me said go tie her to a pole someone will take her. How disgusting is that!!!!!!!!!!! Sometimes i think i love animals more than people. I know that i love Missy more than anything!!! So I understand your anger and outrage at the situation.

The only reason i thought maybe my bf had lied about what happened was there was unexplainable puncture wound on her knee...so it was either the door. Or worse yet her broken bone had punctured the skin...in which case his story made sense.

Now for the bad news   I just got back from the vet...her femur snapped at the joint and can only be repaired by surgury ($2000) or amputation. I will do whatever it takes to get the surgury. I know
God will meet me in the middle. Please pray for Little Missy she needs it. And know that I love her and care for her more than anything.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

how horrible!! I'm so sorry to hear that.  

I hope your vet will work with you so she can have the surgery. Poor little girl... how's she doing right now?


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm really sorry for your situation and sorrier still for poor Missy. I know she's a lot better off with you than with some less caring relatives and certainly better than being tied to a pole. 

I pray that God meets you halfway because I believe your heart is in the right place and that you love your little girl. Hopefully the vet will work with you to see she gets the relief and care she needs.

I sincerely wish you all the best. :wave:


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

She is pretty drugged up. I hate it. We are going to have to take her to a surgical specialist in Sacramento. The gave us an application for Care Credit, a credit card and we just got approved for $500 dollars so we are a quarter of the way there. I know we can do it...I don't have a choice...I am going to go empty my storage tomorrow and take all the stuff to my grandmas garage sale...there is probably another 500 dollars right there. I also have a car for sale it overheats but I have several people interested in it for another 400 dollars and thats 1400/2000. I am going to ask my uncle if i can borrow the rest from him, i think he will let me. For Missy's sake. I will sell the clothes off my back to save her little precious leg...She is my world...she saved me and I saved her...now i have to save her leg...she is counting on me and i wont let her down!!!!!!!!! thank you guys so much for your concern...it has really helped me through all of this. i KNOW i couldnt have done it without you.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

missjess83 said:


> She is pretty drugged up. I hate it. We are going to have to take her to a surgical specialist in Sacramento. The gave us an application for Care Credit, a credit card and we just got approved for $500 dollars so we are a quarter of the way there. I know we can do it...I don't have a choice...I am going to go empty my storage tomorrow and take all the stuff to my grandmas garage sale...there is probably another 500 dollars right there. I also have a car for sale it overheats but I have several people interested in it for another 400 dollars and thats 1400/2000. I am going to ask my uncle if i can borrow the rest from him, i think he will let me. For Missy's sake. I will sell the clothes off my back to save her little precious leg...She is my world...she saved me and I saved her...now i have to save her leg...she is counting on me and i wont let her down!!!!!!!!! thank you guys so much for your concern...it has really helped me through all of this. i KNOW i couldnt have done it without you.


Good for you that little girl will give you sooo much love  She is very much worth it !! I'm saying a prayer that you get a blessing to help


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

God bless you. You may not be rich in money and material things but you are truly rich in everything that counts. I will pray for you and your beloved little Missy. :wave:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm wishing all the best for little Missy! I just feel so sorry for her. You are doing great by getting her treatment, no matter what it takes. It is certainly wise to have pet insurance or put away money for pet emergencies, but things happen and that just isn't always easy to do. We know you love Missy and mean to do the very best by her.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

maybe you can set up a paypal account .....and try a bit of donations :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry that Missy's leg is so badly injured...this must just be overwhelming for you...I will keep you and Missy in my prayers...hopefully the vet will treat Missy before you have raised all the funds...good luck with your fund raising...that poor little girl has suffered enough in her short life...it breaks my heart to think of her alone on the street...bless you for caring enough to rescue her when your own situation sounds pretty bleak...


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

I totally understand your situation. We are in a financial mess right now... not entirely our fault but still we have to deal with it. I buy mostly Ramen noodles at the store (yuck) because I really can't afford much more right now. And of course, just when you think you MIGHT be able to catch up, more expenses get thrown at you. ((hugs)) to you.

I am so sorry about Missy's leg. Poor baby. I hope that you will be able to get her the treatment she needs and that everything will be fine. Keeping her in my thoughts. 

As for pet insurance, yes. I have both Angel and Luna under VPI. There are other less expensive insurance companies out there but I'm not familiar with them. You still have to pay out of pocket of course but they do reimburse you depending on what plan you have. We have the Superior and Routine care plans. It is about $30 a month for Angel. Now whether it is worth the expense or not, I really haven't concluded yet. It just gives me a little peace of mind. But I have also talked to many people that start a savings account for medical expenses and that is just as good... if not better. I keep that idea in mind and may very well decide to go that route in the future. And keep in mind that insurance will not cover treatment for a pre-existing condition.


----------



## mizz (Aug 13, 2005)

Honey I understand how you feel and this is a horrible situation for you to be in. I place no judgement on you whatsoever for your financial situation, very very few people can afford to spend that kind of money to save a dog's life. I will certainly keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I feel so sorry for your little girl and also for you. It brought tears to my eyes. My puppy fell yesterday and was screaming in pain. I was sure she'd broken her leg or her back. She hadn't, thank god, but my heart was in my throat and I felt so sick so I know how you must have felt when you found her. Will the vet work out a monthly payment plan or something? I'm sure they must have options because I don't believe anyone could come up with that sort of money all in one go. Please be sure to keep us updated on how she's getting on. I'm thinking of both of you, take care. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

I just talked to the hospital and they said it might be even more than 2000 dollars and they wont take payments they want half today and the other half in 3 days when i pick her up...i dont have any more time...she broke it the night before last I FEEL SO BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I havent ate or slept cuz she has been on my lap on a pillow...whenever i try to set her down she tries to get up and walk...and my jerk of a boyfriend is less than useless... I am so frustrated right now...I want to rip my hair out...i hate hearing her hurting...its not even a yelp its like this strained whine...real quiet like she is in to much pain to yelp...I wish it were me


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Thank you for caring and loving all these babies...*

this is the most caring place...i have never even met one person who understands how fragile and precious and human they are...


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg this makes me so so so sad  try getting a loan, contact relatives , try getting a job and ask for a pre-payment , set-up a paypal account for donations , go to homes and explain your situation and ask for a donation .......

....or give her to the hospital :? i don't know , i just wish the little sweetheart would be out of pain


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Your vets does not sound very caring at all. Worrying about your dog's pain is bad enough without worrying about how you are going to pay for her treatment. Have you made them totally aware of your situation and that you are unable to pay all at once? Are there any animal charities you could contact? We have something called the P.D.S.A (people's dispensary for sick animals) in Britain which is a charity where people who have a very low income can get treatment for their pets and only have to make a donation of what they can afford. Once you have this under control and your baby is better definitely look into pet insurance. Mine only costs me £9 a month and it gives me peace of mind. xxx


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

the vet gave me some pain meds for her...i got her xrays and everything yesterday $200 just to tell me it was gonna cost 10 times that...believe me i am and will do everything i can to get her taken care of asap...she isnt crying like that all the time just when she tries to move around...i set up a paypal account but dont have a credit card so it wont accept debit or credit and i also have to send email requests for money...i am about to try signing my bf up for one...the vet gave us an application for CARECREDIT which is a credit card for medical and vet services...he got approved for $500 which is a start...i am going to see if i can use that to set up a pay pal for donations...i just tried to call a few family members but they are at work and my dad and bro dont have a phone just my computer with internet but i think they are working too....she WILL get this surgury ASAP... the thing that makes me the most upset is the vet and surgeons...those assholes have the means to help and won't do anything without all the $$$$$$$$ i am almost scared to leave her there for the three days of recovery because her health obviously isnt their top priority


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

My heart goes out to you and Missy. I know you're doing everything humanly possible to get her the care she needs. You are both in my prayers for a successful outcome to this horrible situation.


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webs...ency_code=USD&bn=PP-DonationsBF&charset=UTF-8


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Have you shopped around there might be a more caring vet for a few less $?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I am really sorry for your situation  i can imagine how ur feeling about missy i hate it when my baby is sick. i too am very poor at the moment due to being off work and had to take tyson to the emergency vets in the middle of the night , luckly i have a bit left on my credit card so i am putting it on that. if i had the money i really would help you out even tho i dont know you!

i really hope you find a way to do this , and i hope your boyfriend supports you i know what men can be like with things like that :roll: 


Please let us know how you are getting on  good luck xxxx


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

> I am really sorry for your situation i can imagine how ur feeling about missy i hate it when my baby is sick. i too am very poor at the moment due to being off work and had to take tyson to the emergency vets in the middle of the night , luckly i have a bit left on my credit card so i am putting it on that. if i had the money i really would help you out even tho i dont know you!


It really is the thought that counts...I am embarrassed to put that link up...if it wasnt getting so close to too late I wouldn't have...but i wouldnt feel right if i didnt do everything possible at this point...

the local vet is calling Sacramento Surgical Center right now to explain the x rays...then i will know exactly how much i need today...i should have enough to get the surgury...then i pay the other half in three days when i pick her up...right now its hard to do anything cuz she wont let me get 2 feet from her...but these next three days i am gonna be working my ass off for my baby thanks guys gotta go the vet is supposed to call me back wish me luck :wave:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Good luck to you and prayers for your baby


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i've donated some :wave: take care.............

kisses nat


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thank you Nat you are very kind...I know how much you must love animals...so do I...this situation is definitely a turning point in my priorities...Missy wise and in my own life which so obviously affects my baby.


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

more pics


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

How is missy now? I also was going to mention the P.D.S.A which is a thing we have in the uk that pay towards animals getting treated if there owners cannot afford it. My friends mum has dogs and she could not afford to had the care for her dogs and they need ops that cost well over £2000. The P.D.S.A paid the full cost for this because they new she could nto afford it. There has to be something like that in the U.S to. Why don't you put up some flyers local to try and get some exact cash or do a sponser for something and go collecting round doors? Do you have a job and it just doesn't pay enough?
Lucky for me I have a credit card. My chi got real sick one weekend and I had to rush him to the emergancy vets. Taat cost be £120.00. I can also claim this back thru my insurance

Ill keep you both in my thoughts


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

Right now i am getting a whole bunch of clothes and books and stuff together for a yard sale at my grammas i should make a few hundred...i also have a car for sale that should go quick for about 400...plus the CARECREDIT for 500... we are getting there!!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I was going to suggest something along the same lines as Vicky. I put in a search for animal assistance and there are a lot of sites. The most promising i saw was www.theanimalfund.com which is also called the animal foundation. Maybe if you contact them and tell them how you rescued this baby and about the accident and your circumstance they can either help you or refer you to someone who can. No animal lover would want to see your baby in pain. I think it would be worth a try :wave:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: i feel so stupid...this is a link to the pay pal account*



missjess83 said:


> https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_xclick&business=g_sibert80%40hotmail%2ecom&item_name=Missy%20Surgury%20Bill&no_shipping=1&cn=Leave%20your%20info%2e%2ei%20will%20repay&tax=0¤cy_code=USD&bn=PP%2dDonationsBF&charset=UTF%2d8[/img][/list]
> 
> 
> >


This would not work for me. It said there was an error of some kind.


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

sorry i was trying to delete that post but i cant figure out how....


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webs...ency_code=USD&bn=PP-DonationsBF&charset=UTF-8


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

Just curious but is anyone else from California? I have called so many vets, surgeons and clinics, they all say the same thing...no programs to help pay...they want 1000 the day you take her and the rest when you pick her up...if you dont have it you dont get your animal...Oh and no one around here that accepts CARECREDIT which is where 500 dollars is coming from does emergency surgery for that particular problem and the soonest they can see her is monday...but i figured out where i am taking her on monday... U.C. Davis Animal Clinic...they are supposed to be the best and don't charge anymore than anywhere else...Missy is doing okay...I got back to my dads this morning where Missy and I have a lot more support. Right now she is sleeping on my dads bed...finally I can take a shower, brush my teeth...Missy finally went potty too!! I was getting worried she wouldnt know what to do cuz she cant squat...where can i get mineral oil? the vet said that would help her with #2 so she wouldnt have to work as hard...I cant wait for this to be taken care of and missy to be on her way to recovery. again...thank you everyone for helping me keep a straight head a few times i thought i was gonna lose it...Every single one of your babies is lucky to have such loving parents


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

you can buy mineral oil at the grocery store or pharmacy.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Hang in there, sweetie. Sounds like you're making some progress. UC Davis is considered one of the premier vet hospitals in the country so you know she'll get great treatment there. :wave: 

Too bad Nate's in Michigan... I bet he'd find a way to help.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

OMG,,, I just thought of something,,THE MEDIA...call the local newspaper. Maybe they will run a story and people will help/donate. Where do you live? What is the local news paper? I'll contact them myself if you'll tell me who to call.

I sent you a little money through paypal. It's not much but i wanted to help.


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> OMG,,, I just thought of something,,THE MEDIA...call the local newspaper. Maybe they will run a story and people will help/donate. Where do you live? What is the local news paper? I'll contact them myself if you'll tell me who to call.
> 
> I sent you a little money through paypal. It's not much but i wanted to help.


That's a GREAT Idea!

Is Missy at the Vet's right now? If not, when are you taking her? Can you list the name of the Hospital you're taking her to as well as the City it's in? I would like to donate, but I want to call and pay the Vet directly. 

No offense, I have NO problem helping people and animals when I can, but if I don't know someone I would MUCH rather help by paying money directly to the Vet rather than donating to a PayPal account.  

I wish I could take Missy's pain away!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I agree with EdukatedRedHed.
I'd be willing to donate if you give us the information she asked for.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I can spare a few bucks for a worthy cause too. :wave:


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

I called U.C. Davis yesterday and they told me to call first thing monday morning... 1(530)752-0186 this is the 24hr number because the one CARECREDIT listed is some guys voicemail.


VETERINARY MEDICAL TEACHING HOSPITAL-VCD
One Shields Ave
Davis, CA 95616

VMTH.ucdavis.edu this is their website

I just called the 24 hr number and got a recording the clinic opens tomorrow at 8am PST...

Jessica Marie Mann
17072907152 my phone number
i live in Vacaville CA 95688



> Is Missy at the Vet's right now? If not, when are you taking her? Can you list the name of the Hospital you're taking her to as well as the City it's in? I would like to donate, but I want to call and pay the Vet directly.
> 
> No offense, I have NO problem helping people and animals when I can, but if I don't know someone I would MUCH rather help by paying money directly to the Vet rather than donating to a PayPal account.


I completely understand that is a much better idea anyways. You guys have no idea what this means to me and if you leave your information I want to pay you back, please.  I am getting Missy and our other animals signed up for pet insurance so this situation never happens again. 

Those of you who donated to the paypal account i think i can send that back to you and you could pay the vet directly also...I would be way more comfortable with that. I am gonna see if i can get a hold of someone at Davis so we dont have to wait until tomorrow...God bless you all. Please kiss your babies for me. I wish i could do it myself. :wave:


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

http://www.thereporter.com/

this is the web address for our local paper


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and Missy. I currently live in Illinois, moved here from Sacramento, Calfornia. UC Davis is definately the best place to go! I also wanted to suggest that you contact the Sacramento Bee. Sacramento is a very large town and I think your story would be more widely circulated if you had an article in the Bee. The website is www.sacbee.com. The people of Sacramento are wonderful and I am sure that you would receive much finanacial and emotional support support. Keep us updated on Missy. 

Nine - Mommy to Milo


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am going to contact the bee...what do i do exactly? My internet connection is going to be shut off today...until tomorrow at least...i will try to check in with you guys in the meantime at my uncles house or the library...oh wait the library!!! they probably have information there that would help...i will message you when i get there.


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

I just got back in town, my heart is breaking........let me know where to send it...and Ill donate some...you and your baby are in my prayers........


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I have sent emails to both the newspapers but who knows if they'll answer. One of them states that it gets hundreds of stories a day so not all of them will be addressed. Too bad we're not dealing with a small town. My little town would probably jump right on this story!


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

I just emailed my sister in Sacramento to see if she had any ideas on how to get some help for Missy. Hopefully, she will get back to me soon. What about radio stations? I wonder if they would be willing to help? I know the country music station here has something they call "Do me a favor Friday" where people write in and the radio station will take donations or find someone like a vet to provide a service for free. I bet the funds could be raised even faster by getting the story out over the airwaves! Perhaps you could contact the local TV station as well? Maybe they would be willing to do a piece on Missy. Just throwing out some thoughts. I feel so bad for Missy. Its heartbreaking. Accidents happen and it could have happened to anyone of us. Hang in there! 

Nine - Mommy to Milo


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

Please don't donate to the paypal account...i didnt realize how long it would be before i could actually withdraw the money...if you would still like to donate you can call U.C. Davis tomorrow...I will be talking to the clinic at 8am pacific standard time and will let them know the situation. the phone number is 15307520186 and website is vmth.ucdavis.edu. Also the internet is about to get shut off this evening so i might not be back on. If you would still like to contact me my phone number is 17072907152 and my name is Jessica.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I tried to call you earlier but got no answer. How will we know what's going on with your baby? Is your internet permanently being shut off?


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I've been following this thread, and my heart goes out to you and especially to Missy. Financial hardships can happen to anyone - heaven knows, when my children were young we went through some very lean times.

If you will post the information on the vet and exactly who we should send donations to, I will be happy to help. I know you posted the address of the vet hospital, but just need to have a name or contact there at the hospital who is aware of the situation and can be sure the money is credited to your account there. 

My prayers and thoughts are with you and Missy. Please keep us posted.


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

i just talked to the emergency person at Davis and she gave me the number for their finance person...her name is Elizabeth and her number is 5307523037 you can call tomorrow morning.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

missjess83 said:


> i just talked to the emergency person at Davis and she gave me the number for their finance person...her name is Elizabeth and her number is 5307523037 you can call tomorrow morning.


Will Elizabeth know who you are if we call her? What i mean is, does she know about this situation? Do we tell her we are calling on your behalf or what?


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I just spoke with Jessica and she will probably be losing her internet tonight but she will call me tomorrow to let me know what's happening with Missy. There's a chance she may go back to the original vet who x-rayed Missy's leg. I have the name and number to that clinic and will post it if she goes there. 
Jessica is doing everything she can to raise this money, she is very anxious and upset but is thinking and working as fast as she can to arrange things. If she loses her internet i will post whatever i find out here for her.


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> I just spoke with Jessica and she will probably be losing her internet tonight but she will call me tomorrow to let me know what's happening with Missy. There's a chance she may go back to the original vet who x-rayed Missy's leg. I have the name and number to that clinic and will post it if she goes there.
> Jessica is doing everything she can to raise this money, she is very anxious and upset but is thinking and working as fast as she can to arrange things. If she loses her internet i will post whatever i find out here for her.


*I hate to have been a Debbie Downer, but I'm glad to know that this is very legit. Jessica and Missy are in my prayers. Thanks for being willing to keep us posted! I'll try to call the vet tomorrow to donate some. With my new puppy expenses, it won't be as much as I'd like, but every little bit will help I'm sure!*


*(((((****HUGS****)))))*


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> I just spoke with Jessica and she will probably be losing her internet tonight but she will call me tomorrow to let me know what's happening with Missy. There's a chance she may go back to the original vet who x-rayed Missy's leg. I have the name and number to that clinic and will post it if she goes there.
> Jessica is doing everything she can to raise this money, she is very anxious and upset but is thinking and working as fast as she can to arrange things. If she loses her internet i will post whatever i find out here for her.


Please let us know so we will know which vet to send the money to.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Will do!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i 've received my donation back through paypal , how can i donate her now ?? does anybody has the vet's account number?

kisses nat


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi guys...really weird but they havent shut off the internet service yet...UC Davis is booked through October and i am waiting for two call backs one from the vet i originally took her to and a different one a little closer...man I hate waiting... MIssy is doing really good...i think that the bone positioned itself better...cuz she started wiggling her toes and when she stretches that leg moves too...where as before there was zero movement...she seems to be in a LOT less pain...if the internet gets shutoff b4 i find out who is gonna see her I am going to give all the info to cindie...also i should be able to have the internet turned back on today...wish us luck... :wave:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I feel so bad for Jessica and Missy. I want to help too - what's the easiest way to donate money to her vet? I hope Missy gets the care she needs soon!!!


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay well the surgeon in jackson just looked at the pics of the x rays i had on this site and he said in his personal opinion it might be better to just let it heal itself...because of the fact that they would have to cut the bone shorter and it could cause problems anyways. he said since she is gaining mobility and is in a lot less pain it seems to be a better idea...if in a month she still cant use it then we would amputate...but he said she could gain about 50% usage, about the same as with surgery...but he also said to ask all of you guys with your personal experiences and opinions think...i was also going to see if anyone knows a free ask a vet website i could have look at the x rays and see what they think. :? :?


----------



## Roxys Mom (Apr 13, 2005)

missjess, is the surgical center that you were referred to on Bradshaw Road in Sacramento? I live in Sacramento and I had to take my new chi there earlier this year. I had only had him 48 hrs. and he had a hypoglycemic episode at 2am. Anyway long story short, he ended up back there twice (unfortunately he was really sick and didn't make it). But they did offer us a payment plan. We just had to speak to the finance person. We paid 1/2 up front, then another payment when we picked him up and we paid the balance off in 30 days. They are one of the best vets in town (IMO).


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

I dont know of any, but Im sure someone here will answer you. Just please keep us updated and let us know...Im standing by with a donation and alot of others are too...if it turns out she does need the surgery, just let us know asap, so we can send money to the appropriate place. Missy and you are in our prayers ..hourly we are thinking of her and sending her well wishes and hugs and kisses. Everyone here is such a blessing to me...I was overwhelmed by the responses from everyone! We have the best bunch of chi people here...im so proud!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Missy and you will be in my thoughts and prayers. I'm not sure what to tell you about getting the surgery or not, but whatever you choose to do, I hope it will be for the best for you and Missy. If you do decide on the surgery, let us know, I will be more than happy to send a donation (it wouldn't be much, but I'd do what I could). I'm so sorry you're in this situation, I can't imagine how stressful, painful and hard it is for the two of you (you and Missy).  Get well soon Missy!

Thoughts,
Meg and Cooper.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I would not want to venture on opinion as to whether or not Missy should have the surgery. That is something only a vet will be able to answer for you. If there is any way possible for you to do so, I would get a second opinion. If you have the original x-rays, it shouldn't be too expensive to go in for a consultation.

Please keep us posted, or if you lose your internet service, please let Cindi know so we will know what is happening. There are a lot of wonderful people on this site, and we care about Missy.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Missy. If she does end up needing the surgery, I will be happy to donate what I can. Please give Missy hugs from Jazzy and me. <<<hugs>>>


----------



## ksoliz (Mar 15, 2005)

This is so sad I was in tears reading this, it's good to know that this site is so caring. I would like to help to, what is your plan? Is she going to have the surgery? Please update us on how she is doing, my prayers are with you two....
Kathy and Bago


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

i am trying to find a site to post all of the pix and xrays on so the surgeon can look at them for some reason my space is on the fritz....i thought i lost the internet


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

After going back and looking at the x rays, i can't imagine any vet recommending to leave it alone. According to the xray, that bone is sticking forward and overlapping. That can't be a good way to let one heal. I'd get another opinion.


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

yeah i gotta find somewhere else to put the xrays cuz myspace isnt working for me


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Where's nate. would he beable to give you some advice. Maybe not but just a thought?


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

The emergency vet I used while living in Sacramento was: 

Sacramento Veterinary Surgical Services Inc
9700 Business Park Drive Suite 404
Sacramento, CA 95827
(916) 362-3111 

They are located near Highway 50 and Bradshaw Road. They were absolutely wonderful with our animals! They saved my first chis life after a bad head injury. 

I would strongly suggest you give them a call and perhaps get a second opinion. Better safe than sorry. I'm no vet, but I have a hard time believing that it would be better to let her leg just heal as it is. I would think that there would be some way that they could at least set it so that it wouldn't cause further injury. Open fractures/wounds can be pretty nasty. Who knows, they may even be willing to look at the x-rays that you posted online. I would at least give them a call and see what they have to say. I can't begin to imagine how stressful this is for you and Missy. This could have happened to anyone of us here on the boards. You are both in my thoughts. 

Nine - Mommy to Milo


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

> The emergency vet I used while living in Sacramento was:
> 
> Sacramento Veterinary Surgical Services Inc
> 9700 Business Park Drive Suite 404
> ...


This is who i am waiting for, the surgical tech is going to look at missy's xrays as soon as he is done in surgery.
i have been waiting since one...it seems like years.

http://photos.yahoo.com/missjess2069

this also has current pics of missy taken about an hour ago...i couldnt see the screen when i was taking them so the are kinda so so...but she wanted to play....she was running?! Definitely a good sign


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

Yikes!!! :shock: Did they say it was ok for her to walk/run on it? I wouldn't think that would be good...but don't know for sure. It is good she is feeling frisky enough to play though. The pain meds must be working  

Let us know if you need donations. Best Wishes :wave:


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

i didnt give her any pain meds today!!!! just the antibiotic...i set her down to pee and so i could take a pic when i tried to pick her up she strarted playing wanting to play chase. i didnt play back i kinda ignored her...got close enough and picked her up...i just thought it was wierd cuz i didnt give her any pain meds today!!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Please...give her the pain meds...she may just have enough analgesic in her to keep her comfortable and if you withhold the meds, her level of comfort will drop and it will take time to get her comfortable again...with that fracture, I can't imagine it is wise to let her weight bear and/or walk around. I also would question a vet that suggested you come to a forum for advice...we are lucky to have some very knowledgeable people on here but your little one needs to be under the direct care of a vet ! 
Also, didn't you say the bone had puntured the skin ? This is a concern that needs to be addressed also...I keep your little one in my prayers along with you...this is such a terrible situation for you to have to go through.


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

I havent been letting her walk around...I don't want you guys to worry I really have good judgement despite how scatter brained and frantic I feel and have been showing. Me and Missy have been practically inseperable for almost 2 years now literally she goes with everywhere and I have gotten to know her very well. I would never, could never let my baby suffer needlessly...the vets started me giving her .5 cc Ketofen once a day in the morning for 5 days by 11am she was starting to get antsy by evening she was in a lot of pain...at 2am I couldnt stand it anymore and called the emerg. vet to make sure I wouldn't overdose her if i gave her smaller amounts more often. This morning she was showing almost no signs of pain. Trust me I am watching her like a hawk. I briefly talked with the surgical vet in Sacramento, he was having trouble viewing the pictures, and was in the middle of a procedure, he is supposed to call as soon as he looks at them. I will post again as soon as I find out anything, meanwhile sweet lil missy mama is all snuggled up and ready for bed I just gave her some antibiotic and painkiller. So she is very comfy. Thank Y'all and please don't worry too much...I love her very much and realize what a priviledge not a right it is to have a best friend so loyal and loving. :wave:

P.S. I have not been letting her walk on or try to use leg I hold her when she pottys eats and drinks and carring her like a princess on a pillow or a very comfy basket that way she could be with me outside and stuff cuz i would get two steps away and she was up and trying to follow literally, i havent even gone to the bathroom without her...but today for quick second i let go and she was off. None of the ones I have spoken too seem very concerned. I have called nearly every vet clinic and hospital in a 50 mile radius. What should I do?


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

If the vets there are like the people dr's here,,they just don't seem very concerned unless you are paying them for their opinion. So aside from actually taking her in somewhere, you probably won't get much response. I still say with a fracture like that, she needs surgery to repair it. It's just going to be a matter of who you are going to take her to.


----------



## lovemylittlegeeks (Aug 29, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and missy. I cried my eyes out when I read what had happened to your little baby. It just breaks my heart that some vets (humans in general really) can be so heartless. You know it would be all over the news if a parent was told "your child needs surgery but you have to pay for it before we will give them the treatment they need." I know I am a marshmellow but animals are children in a sence, they can not provide for themselves they look to humans to care for them. grrr. (christina growls as she steps down from the soap box, lol). I had a rat ter. mix who broke her leg jumping off the bed when she was 5mon old. The vet said oh yes she has to have surgery (didn't have the money) so we made the choice to have them cast it and hope for the best. When I took her in for her checkup the senior vet was in and said he would have never recomended surgery (would have caused her worse pain and problems then to cast and let it heal), she recovered and was fine (a little arthur as she got older, but it never slowed her down). Again you are both in my prayers. Please keep us posted on how missy is doing.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: Oh my gosh, I just seen this thread now! That is a horrible break and I am not a vet, but yeah that needs surgery.   

My Mr. Peepers broke his leg too and we were short on cash at the time too. I have bad credit, so a friend of my grandma's offered to do the Care Credit application in her name and she was a lifesaver. I was able to get Mr. Peepers all fixed up and she let me make payments monthly to her. 

I hope you can find the help you need. It looks like you are really trying everything in your power to help your baby. I sincerely hope Missy gets better soon.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

How's Missy doing today ? Any news on another vet visit ?


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

We're thinking about you and Missy xxx


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I wonder if her internet got turned off?


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

This is awful not to know what is happening


----------



## ksoliz (Mar 15, 2005)

has anyone been in contact with her? I'm still curious as to what she is doing......


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

My personal opinion and its a hard sacrafice to make is surrender the dog to a chihuahua rescue to get the treatment it needs and be adopted to someone who can care or it. I am not saying she doesnt care for her little one but right now is not a good time for her to have a pet If you are living on romein noodles you are also depriving yourself of nutrition. there are churches that will help you with your food needs. IF it were my child and I couldnt get care I would do the same Its a hard nut to crack but I couldnt be selfish out of love I would have to do whats best for my baby


----------



## princess's momma (Jan 13, 2005)

I just saw this post and I wanted to give some info and try to help in some way. I am not sure where she is but from her phone number I believe we might live in the same area (we share the same area code) When Princess broke her leg my vet referred me to the animal care center in Rohnert Park CA. Their phone number is 707 584 4343. They are a 24 hour facility with all of the latest equipment and amazing doctors and staff. Both of my pups have been there several times as they always get ill after the regular vet has closed. The first time I took Princess there it was for an advanced case of cocidia (sp) that had been misdiagnosed so she was very ill. She spent several days there and they gave me different options on treatments as they knew money was getting tight. And I know for a fact that they take Care Credit. I hope she can read this post but I'm going to call her in the morning and see if there is any way I can help.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

princess's momma said:


> I just saw this post and I wanted to give some info and try to help in some way. I am not sure where she is but from her phone number I believe we might live in the same area (we share the same area code) When Princess broke her leg my vet referred me to the animal care center in Rohnert Park CA. Their phone number is 707 584 4343. They are a 24 hour facility with all of the latest equipment and amazing doctors and staff. Both of my pups have been there several times as they always get ill after the regular vet has closed. The first time I took Princess there it was for an advanced case of cocidia (sp) that had been misdiagnosed so she was very ill. She spent several days there and they gave me different options on treatments as they knew money was getting tight. And I know for a fact that they take Care Credit. I hope she can read this post but I'm going to call her in the morning and see if there is any way I can help.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
Would you let us know what you find out?


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Does anyone know what she's decided to do?


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I am hoping no news is good news


----------



## princess's momma (Jan 13, 2005)

I called her yesterday and she hasn't called me back. I hope everything is ok....


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

Oh, God. I am seriously worried sick over this. There's no telling what that poor dog is going through. I can only imagine the stress she must be under as well! I hope we hear news soon. I literally won't be able to rest until I do.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I know. I really want to hear. I guess her internet got cut off.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

please let us know something 

kisses nat


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

*Guys ... I hate to be a Debbie-Downer, but it is my opinion that we have been duped. There were too many holes in her story and too many outrageous scenarios for this to be real. If I am wrong, then I will whole-heartedly apologize in public on this board and eat crow ... but I will require "PROOF" of the truthfulness of this story, such as a scanned bill from the vet, complete with telephone number. However, this is my opinion of what happened:

This girl was in need of some quick money. :angry7: She stumbles upon a caring board and sees an opportunity! "Hey, these people really care about animals! I bet if I come up with a good 'Poor little chi' story they'll give money like crazy!" :roll: 

So she posts this story about her chi and it's leg, that doesn't quite get told the same way each time. She talks about how much it's going to cost, knowing the kind people on this board will probably offer to help pay. :confused2: 

Sure enough, some kind soul starts the ball rolling. It's even suggested for her to set up a paypal account. GREAT! Quick money!!

Then along come a couple of doubtfuls who don't quite trust the story and start asking for specifics ... such as vet name, number, etc... Suddenly she gets scared and backs out on the PayPal account. Someone is on to her!! :sad11: 

She sticks to her guns long enough to confirm that she won't be getting any money from these folks! She covers her tracks by saying her internet is probably about to be cut off and then *poof* she's gone. Leaving behind a bunch of needlessly worried caring folks who want to help a poor little chi. But what does she care? She's on to find her next victims. :angry5: 

If I have offended anyone, I apologize. But I hate to see so many GOOD people so concerned about a chi that probably didn't exist to begin with.

That's my two cents. :? *


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Yikes...I hope that isn't the case!! Although, I also hope there isn't a poor little chi out there needing help either. Sad either way...


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

EdukatedRedHed said:


> *Guys ... I hate to be a Debbie-Downer, but it is my opinion that we have been duped. There were too many holes in her story and too many outrageous scenarios for this to be real. If I am wrong, then I will whole-heartedly apologize in public on this board and eat crow ... but I will require "PROOF" of the truthfulness of this story, such as a scanned bill from the vet, complete with telephone number. However, this is my opinion of what happened:
> 
> This girl was in need of some quick money. :angry7: She stumbles upon a caring board and sees an opportunity! "Hey, these people really care about animals! I bet if I come up with a good 'Poor little chi' story they'll give money like crazy!" :roll:
> 
> ...


That occurred to me about 2 weeks ago but I thought I was being too cynical. We might both be too cynical but it's starting to look as if we're right. :x Like the RedHed, if we're wrong I will apologize.


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Racheal, I actually PM'd another member back when I was first having doubts and they were right there along with me. (I will not name names, just to protect the innocent ) 

I have a feeling this is a common sentiment. It's sad that people take advantage of kind people, but it's a fact. I mean just look at all the fraudulent claims coming out of the Katrina situation ... look at all the fraudulent claims that came out of 911 ... and you can bet your (insert word for behind here) that you'll see similar situations coming from Rita.

IF only everyone did actually own Chi's ... they would be the most peaceful and happy people in the world ... :roll: :wink:


----------



## LeannaK (Sep 21, 2005)

Well, that's just great. I'm one of the stupid ones that sent her $20 to her paypal account. I have been at the bottom of my finances before and had it not been for people helping me out, no telling what would have happened. I have 2 Yorkies and a Chi and if something like that happened and didn't have money for medical attention - I would hope someone would help me out. So, this lesson has had a $20 price tag on it. I feel so stupid.


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

LeannaK said:


> Well, that's just great. I'm one of the stupid ones that sent her $20 to her paypal account. I have been at the bottom of my finances before and had it not been for people helping me out, no telling what would have happened. I have 2 Yorkies and a Chi and if something like that happened and didn't have money for medical attention - I would hope someone would help me out. So, this lesson has had a $20 price tag on it. I feel so stupid.



*You are NOT, I repeat NOT, Stupid. You and everyone else on this board are kind-hearted chi lovers who want to do good ... and that's exactly what she was counting on.*


I'm really surprised that she didn't "refund" your money. I know she did with some others once she started being questioned. Have you checked your paypal account to see??


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

LeannaK said:


> Well, that's just great. I'm one of the stupid ones that sent her $20 to her paypal account. I have been at the bottom of my finances before and had it not been for people helping me out, no telling what would have happened. I have 2 Yorkies and a Chi and if something like that happened and didn't have money for medical attention - I would hope someone would help me out. So, this lesson has had a $20 price tag on it. I feel so stupid.


you're not stupid neither is anyone else who sent money if this isnt true then everyone here just proved how kinda and caring they truly are. I'm a great believer in Karma and fate and they'll get whats coming to them if it's untrue and everyone here should feel good that they cared enough to want to help. Hey it makes me proud that I'm a member of a forum with so many people who care so much about their "dogs" I personally prefer to call my boys my kids hehe


----------



## LeannaK (Sep 21, 2005)

I did check my paypal, and it just shows where I sent the money. ((Shaking head)) You know, I have never asked or begged for money for anything in my life -- and when Katrina hit, my friend from NOLA was lucky enough to evacuate in time, but obviously, she -along with many others- lost everything. I felt so bad, I took up donations from my daycare parents and came up with $100 to give my friend. It wasn't much, but it helped. I am just that way. I don't have a lot of money , and really couldn't afford to send that lady $20 - but I kept thinking of that poor dog in pain and not being able to be cared for. I would hope - if it got to the point of me having to ask total strangers- someone would help me out too... I guess I should have waited a bit longer before rushing to send her money. Thanks for the support, but I DO feel very stupid now. lol Wonder if she even really had a dog? The Xrays looked real, didn't they??


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

She sent my money back...i thought everyone's money was refunded...? Guess not.


----------



## LeannaK (Sep 21, 2005)

when did she refund your money? I just did this 2 nights ago. Maybe it takes a while. My paypal is showing the transaction was completed. I asked for a refund. Is anyone else out there that did not get their money back? I wonder how many people donated? I'm just sick about this now. I know $20 isn't much, but I have a 9 yr old son - so I could have bought him snack at school next week with that money! (Don't worry, I have enough money for feed my human child.... No calls to DHR necessary! ROFL) Maybe I'm being impatient. PLEASE if anyone hears from her, post it on here so I will feel better about helping her.


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

LeannaK said:


> The Xrays looked real, didn't they??


Yes, the x-rays looked real, but ask yourself this. If someone is as poor as she says she was, and couldn't afford a vet bill, internet, and used to live in their car ... how the heck could she afford the hi-tech equipment it would take to scan x-rays into computer files? I'm not sure about this, but I don't believe you can just "scan" an x-ray (again, not 100% sure). And even if you can, how did she afford a scanner?

That was really one of the first things that made me go "Hmmmm?"

Check with Paypal and see if there is a way to claim a fraudulent payment. You never know, they might actually do it for you if this is the first time you've ever requested such.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

EdukatedRedHed said:


> LeannaK said:
> 
> 
> > The Xrays looked real, didn't they??
> ...


not for nothin but you can find all kinds of pics and such on the internet, heck i have my dislocated thumb x-ray somewheres on the web.


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

[quote="luv4mygirls]
not for nothin but you can find all kinds of pics and such on the internet, heck i have my dislocated thumb x-ray somewheres on the web.[/quote]


Were you able to scan them yourself? :shock: See! I told you I wasn't sure ... and I may very well be wrong about MissJess. 

Leanna, don't stress too much! It's not worth your efforts! Just take heart in knowing you are a good hearted person!


----------



## Nat (Sep 17, 2004)

*whoa!*

Holy poopsticks!!!

I just read this thread......
I guess there's no newnews? Did anyone end up calling the vet?

Whooooaaaa.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

We are going to investigate this. I cannot believe I missed this thread. Its so sad that there are people out there who will take advantage of someone's kindness....in the end though all of you who donated did because you are wonderful, kind, decient people and in the end (if she is a fraud) she will eventually be caught...I believe in Karma and all that fun stuff and truely believe bad people will eventually get theirs in the end. Dont kick yourselves for helping someone in need...that just means you are a good person.


----------



## Nat (Sep 17, 2004)

I was looking at missjess83 's profile...
she joined on sept. 8th and has made 32 posts so far....how do we find the posts she made? Maybe there is some info we can find there? It's a long shot....

Heh. It's all Cold case file....

I hope she wasn't a weiner. You are good peeps.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Has anyone tried ringing her number - or actually ringing the vets where she said for us to donate money and seeing if it is actually a vets ?

I wonder is she knows FRAUD is a CRIME :twisted:


----------



## Nat (Sep 17, 2004)

Exactly..she left her # and stuff like that. I sort of have a feeling her situation is for real. Call me optimistic.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I so hope I'm wrong. Anyone who donated money to what seemed like such a worthy cause is to be commended and should NOT feel stupid. I'm still hoping the girl will come back and we'll all find out she's legit.


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Nat said:


> Exactly..she left her # and stuff like that. I sort of have a feeling her situation is for real. Call me optimistic.


I'm with you Nat. If you go back and read all her posts she seems so sincere. Maybe I'm just naive but it sure seems like a lot of trouble to go through just to scam a few bucks. And why would she return some of the money?


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Alli said:


> Nat said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly..she left her # and stuff like that. I sort of have a feeling her situation is for real. Call me optimistic.
> ...


At one point she said something about how long it takes to be able to access the Paypal money so she was refunding it. Maybe she was hoping that we'd all send real money until she realized we'd only send it to the vet and not to her. Playing devil's advocate here. :dontknow:


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Nat said:


> I was looking at missjess83 's profile...
> she joined on sept. 8th and has made 32 posts so far....how do we find the posts she made? Maybe there is some info we can find there? It's a long shot....



Yes, she joined on the 8th ... which was the first day of her post about her chi. 

I did a search and ALL, I repeat* ALL * 32 of her posts are on this particular thread. She didn't post anywhere else on the board. That smells rather :fish: to me.

Again, I hope I'm wrong and that she was legit, but I sincerely doubt she is. Like I said before, I will GLADLY apologize if she shows back up and shows vet bill proof. If she can scan x-rays, then she can scan the receipts.


----------



## BooMomma (Aug 23, 2005)

Man, that totally stinks. :evil: I wondered if she was for real when I first read her posts. I mean, it was obvious that she was fishing for money, but I was hoping that it was truly for the reason she stated it was for. :? 

Otherwise, she is a bad person :x and I hate to think of anyone who I might come in contact with (even on a huge message board!) as a bad person. I didn't send her any money but I was going to when and if I had ended up feeling more comfortable that it was a true story. Im glad my mom (Jolie's Mom) got her money back and I really hope all of the rest of you do as well. But none of you are stupid. Being trusting, caring, compassionate and willing to help all at the same time is a rare quality and I am happy to "know" people like this!  :wave:


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

Did I miss it, or did somebody call the vet and verify everything?


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

I've changed my mind. I have no idea if it was a scam or not. I just hope if it wasn't that her dog is okay.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: I would suggest you guys take it easy...maybe the whole story is true and if you stop yelling fraud until you get proof of it...there'll be less words to take back. :wink: 

Get proof first...scream later. I was without internet for a week and a couple of days just a week ago (changing servers)...to me..it went flying but to the people on my other site it seemed I was gone for years...things happen...and poor people have pets too. :wink:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

well we will see :wink:


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

I wondered about all of this. I was reading the posts from the beginning but I have seen these kinds of scams before so I didn't want to get caught up in it if that is what it turned out to be. People post sob stories on the internet with a "donation" link all the time and it turns out to be fraud so whenever someone asks for money like this, red flags go up all around me. 

Not to say that this is a scam. I don't know. It sure looks like one but I don't honestly know and hope that it isn't.


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Im keeping all accusations to myself for now........I am stiill so proud of everyone here......it really nice to know that if one of us ever gets in an emergency situation...there are people here compasionate enough to help...I hope that if this turns out to be a fraud, it doesnt keep us from doing it again! We cant let one crook take away the joy of helping someone legitimate out if they really need it. Im one of those people who will drive through Mc D's and buy a bag full of cheeseburgers and give them to the homeless guy standing on the on ramp w/ a sign that says hungry_please help. Sometimes they are really thankful..occasionally one will toss the whole bag in the bushes! But I wont stop doing it because of one jerk. If we are all too scared to help people out...the world is going to suck even worse than it does now.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

hope her story was true..but hey i've posted a sob story and a donation link before..IT WAS TRUE and i was in need of money b/c my dad lost his job..so i was trying to get donations from people to help my family any way that i could..but all i got were emails bargaining :evil: but o well we're fine now and he has found a new job and starts monday  but that was a lil off the subject..hopefully all of you who donated get your money back..i'm half and half on this topic..so hopefully the girl comes back and explains. and i mean explains alot :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

EdukatedRedHed said:


> [quote="luv4mygirls]
> not for nothin but you can find all kinds of pics and such on the internet, heck i have my dislocated thumb x-ray somewheres on the web.



Were you able to scan them yourself? :shock: See! I told you I wasn't sure ... and I may very well be wrong about MissJess. 

Leanna, don't stress too much! It's not worth your efforts! Just take heart in knowing you are a good hearted person! [/quote]

me, no. i didn't scan them, i gave them to my (at the time) boyfriend and i told him to put them up for me and send me the link, this was nearly 2 years ago and i don't know where the link is. back then i didn't know how to scan things or upload, download whatever. he was in college and had access to all kinds of equipment.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I too hope this isnt some scam but all signs are pointing to it. No doctor in their right mind would ever suggest leaving a break as severe as that alone....ever! I remember asking about Kylie's break way back and if it was possible to let it heal on its own and the doc said no way!!!! And her break wasnt nearly that sever.

My personal feelings tell me something isnt right here...and it looks like I am not alone in that feeling...but so far everyone is being respectful and not calling for her head...again we shall see....if anyone lives in the area of the vets she listed if you wouldnt mind calling and asking...i dont know how much info they can give over the phone but its worth a shot. Dont want to accuse someone who is honist but again dont want to get taken advantage of someone who is looking to rip off a lot of concerned chi parents.


----------



## Trinitee_112 (Dec 7, 2004)

I dont even know what to say to this  I really hope this isnt a scam but then again I hope there isnt a poor lil dog suffering and not getting the proper medical attention. Either way it breaks my heart :crybaby: and I want to also say that I'm glad I found this site and met all of you :lol: you all are amazing and have been so helpful to me and Sammy :hello1: I hope everything turns out alright.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

She seemed so genuine to me. I know I am too trusting generally but I don't want to think bad of her until we have proof. If she comes back on this site and her poor pup's injury was genuine she'll feel so hurt. It's a difficult one. :?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I have kept off this because from the very first moment, I felt something wasn't right. Maybe it's because if one of my animals looked and acted as if their leg was broken, I'd immediately take them to the doctor and work out some kind of payment plan (which most vets will do) if I didn't have the money. I also wouldn't wait around - and I know my vet wouldn't let my dog leave the office with a break as severe as that one.

I hope it's not a fraudulent case but something about the whole thing sits with me wrong.

Additionally, the fact a doctor would look at x-rays on the internet instead of requesting to see the dog and x-rays in person is fishy, if you ask me.


----------



## LeannaK (Sep 21, 2005)

I still haven't gotten a refund. Anyone seen or heard from her? Maybe she's taking care of her sick chi. I hope I didn't get duped.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Have you looked at her user info (where it shows your paypal payments) to see if all the info matches the info she originally gave? Just a thought.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

This whole thing is really worrying me. :sad3:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

It is very strange that she just disappeared. I have to say I really did think she was genuine at first. But then, as things progressed I began to have some doubts. Too many things just didn't seem right. However, I was still prepared to donate, but _only _if the money was sent directly to the vet. Then when we couldn't seem to get a definitive answer as to vet and address, I just decided to back off. 

If I am wrong and she comes back on the site and everything she told us was true, I will be more than happy to apologize.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I actually spoke to her on the phone twice. I think she really has a dog named Missy. I can tell you this much, she's a young person and i have to wonder if she got more attention than she was prepared to get and it just got out of hand for her. She actually did refund my money. I don't know,,,maybe she'll come back and explain.


----------



## PipersCharm (Sep 24, 2005)

missjess83 said:


> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > Learn to save a little to keep on hand for emergencies. Anything can happen when you own an animal and none of its cheap!
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I totally understand where you are coming from, I myself have issues from time to time (on that college student budget), I actually have 2 jobs on top of school to help me pay for the expensive manhattan rent. I think maybe you should take the doggie to the humane society or any other no-kill shelter and see if they can help you for free or extremely low-cost... You never know...


----------



## LeannaK (Sep 21, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> I actually spoke to her on the phone twice. I think she really has a dog named Missy. I can tell you this much, she's a young person and i have to wonder if she got more attention than she was prepared to get and it just got out of hand for her. She actually did refund my money. I don't know,,,maybe she'll come back and explain.



can you please ask her to refund my money?


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

LeannaK

Has there been any updates on how your baby is doing?


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I did call the vet number...the vet does exist but they were closed. I am calling tomorrow to ask if they have some sort of fund set up for this dog, or if this dog is in fact being seen there.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Angel5218 said:


> I did call the vet number...the vet does exist but they were closed. I am calling tomorrow to ask if they have some sort of fund set up for this dog, or if this dog is in fact being seen there.


That's a really good idea! When she refunded my money, i was expecting to get info on how to send money direct to the vet who did the surgery, but then the girl just disappeared.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

LeannaK said:


> JOLIE'SMOM said:
> 
> 
> > I actually spoke to her on the phone twice. I think she really has a dog named Missy. I can tell you this much, she's a young person and i have to wonder if she got more attention than she was prepared to get and it just got out of hand for her. She actually did refund my money. I don't know,,,maybe she'll come back and explain.
> ...


Leanna... if her internet is down, she can't refund your money. I guess she could always go to a friend's house and use their internet but if she can't get on, she can't refund.

Just something I thought of right now. Kind of like when the electricity goes out, so you try to plug in a lamp... I always do that.


----------



## LeannaK (Sep 21, 2005)

BlueMo0nz said:


> LeannaK
> 
> Has there been any updates on how your baby is doing?


I am assuming you are talking about my chi, Callie? She is doing great-- no more seizures. I am taking her to the vet this week for a complete check up , but I think the seizure she had was hypoglycemic -- she has been closely monitored with her food intake and has not shown any signs of seizure since that one day. She is getting "mean" --- biting and attacking my hand ..... just hate to scold her, being so little!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Cooper said:


> LeannaK said:
> 
> 
> > JOLIE'SMOM said:
> ...


there's always the library.....

as far as calling the vet doing the surgery:
if i read this thread correctly in the end she wasn't sure who was going to be doing the surgery? wasn't a vet "too booked" or something like that... i'm not about to read through all the posts again to find out. but if i remember correctly the last vet she spoke with determined to let it heal itself :roll: riiiiight...... so there is no vet to call and check on, unless someone calls that financial person she mentioned from the original hospital and see if arrangements were made at one time for donations....


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

chimom said:


> It is very strange that she just disappeared. I have to say I really did think she was genuine at first. But then, as things progressed I began to have some doubts. Too many things just didn't seem right. However, I was still prepared to donate, but _only _if the money was sent directly to the vet. Then when we couldn't seem to get a definitive answer as to vet and address, I just decided to back off.
> 
> If I am wrong and she comes back on the site and everything she told us was true, I will be more than happy to apologize.


she was genuine...........;i donated and she gave me my money back , because she couldn't get to it in time for the operation ..........her internet is probably down ,so she can't get on the paypal site :wave: 
xxxxxxx


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> Angel5218 said:
> 
> 
> > I did call the vet number...the vet does exist but they were closed. I am calling tomorrow to ask if they have some sort of fund set up for this dog, or if this dog is in fact being seen there.
> ...


DITTO :? .......


----------



## LeannaK (Sep 21, 2005)

I'll keep checking with paypal - but as of yet, no refund has been issued. My internet was interrupted while I had eBay auctions going, and I was able to use my friend's computer -- and the library, as someone suggested, was a good idea. I really wish I hadn't let my emotions take over -- and IF the surgery is legitimate, and the girl really DID need the money, I will apologize for the doubt I have.


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

*I"M SO SORRY*

i havent had time to read all the posts but i am sure they arent all positive things. I apoligize to everyone on this board who has been so helpful. Things have been really hectic lately my internet service just got turned back on and the phone we were using was a cell phone that belongs to my brothers boss and he took that back a little while ago. Missy just went back to the vet last friday and he called my boyfriends house on monday and said the surgeon there looked at missys x-ray and was approved for the surgery later this week...he also said it was only gonna cost $1100 dollars unfortunately i havent been able to talk to him myself since we dont have a phone. I have a question though...if there is no attendant at the office overnight why do I have to leave missy there all night, I really don't want to!!!!! Well anyways she is doing great and I am really glad they approved the surgery I guess they said since she is like 8 years old he wasn't sure if the surgeon would want to do it. Once again I apologize for worrying everyone. Please forgive me.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I am soooo glad you are able to update us! I always worry when the vet needs one to stay over because i know there's no one there. Maybe they will let you bring her home if you promise to have her back at the vets the next morning.


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

Alamo Animal Hospital
Dr. Dhaliwal
3089 Alamo Drive
Vacaville, CA 95687
(707)447-2277

This is where she is getting the surgury done...I still need to confirm the day and time but don't have a phone...So if anyone is willing to get that information from them, I don't know if you can, if not I am going to text-message my boyfriend since he is the Carecredit card holder maybe they will give it to him. I know this all seems like b\s but this is honestly the situation...it is extremely frustrating.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Thank goodness you are back. I've been so worried about you and Missy.


----------



## LeannaK (Sep 21, 2005)

Glad to hear from you.... we were all worried!! Hope the surgery goes off well.. we'll all be praying for the both of you!!


----------



## missjess83 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thank you guys very much...Missy is doing really good! I was really depressed for a while because I didn't think they were going to do the surgury. But thank God they are...I am so relieved.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

hey , if nobody else is willing to phone , i will phone for you 
i need the zone and country number that i have to dial before the phone number ......i can phone from my work ,we always do international calls.
i need your info too :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## LeannaK (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi -- I called and they are supposed to be calling me back. I just gave them whatever bits of information I had gathered from these posts.... I will let missjess and everyone else know what I find out about Missy's surgery. 
Thanks!!
Leanna


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

LeannaK said:


> Hi -- I called and they are supposed to be calling me back. I just gave them whatever bits of information I had gathered from these posts.... I will let missjess and everyone else know what I find out about Missy's surgery.
> Thanks!!
> Leanna


Hey! Leanna are you from Alabama?

The reason I ask is because I just called and spoke with the Vet. He has in fact seen a dog named Missy and her leg is in fact broken. He is waiting to get in touch with Jess (last name Mann?) to schedule the surgery. His surgeon will be there tomorrow. He does take credit card payments via telephone.

Leanna, he said he was supposed to call someone back from Alabama after 2pm his time as he was about to go into surgery. At first he thought I was that person (I guess the southern accent?) When I explained that I wasn't that person and asked a couple of quick questions, he answered them for me. I told him I didn't want to take up a lot of his time, just to verify the legitimacy of this whole ordeal.

*TO MissJess .... PLEASE ACCEPT MY HUMBLE APOLOGIES FOR BEING CYNICAL TO YOUR SITUATION. *


Now that I know this is true, I sincerely hope that you are able to get Missy the care she needs. Once a surgery date has been set, please let us know and I will call and donate $50 to the cause. (More if I can afford it.)

HOWEVER, while I am truly sorry that I doubted the sincerity of Miss Jess, let me say that in light of the recent "admission" of soon2bechiowner, I believe we all have the responsibility of "calling out" potential fraud. It is very rare that the police will act on fraud cases that begin on small boards like this. I know it is possible, but the crime committed must be pretty big for them to take it seriously. We have to protect ourselves and each other.

I will post later in the board comments section a thought that I have on this topic, but I need to get back to work now ... I just wanted to eat my share of crow first.

Again, I apologize!


----------



## LeannaK (Sep 21, 2005)

which washes down crow better? Milk or Water? Pass the Crow Pie my way. I was VERY VERY skeptical of this thing after reading more posts. I donated too quickly (so I thought) and then started second guessing myself. I have been scammed so much in the past that I just automatically thought this was another to add to the list when things just started to not add up. I apologize for that.
Yes, I am in Alabama and I did call to check on this matter. Thanks for checking on it.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

You have my sincere apology as well. :wave:


----------



## LeannaK (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi -- the vet's office just returned my call and verified the dog, Missy, did in fact have a broken leg. He said that the owner has not contacted him about setting up the surgery - that she was trying to come up with dontaions to help pay for it. He said that if I felt comfortable sending money to the animal clinic, then everything he received would go to Missy's surgery. He said he also verified this to a lady from Georgia today.... (glad to know I'm not the only one checking on this.....sorry for the skepticism)
Anyway.. I feel much better - and I was refunded my initial donation today, so I will send a check to the vet's office. I hope she raises enough money for the surgery. 
Not to counter the positive news, but I really hope things like this does not open doors for people to take advantage of others' generosity. 99% of the people in this forum I feel are genuinely kind and generous -- and I would hope that if I were ever in an emergent need for financial assistance concerning my Callie, I could come here for help IF NEEDED. (of course documentation would be provided......) HOPEFULLY that will never happen!!! 
Im just honored to be a part of such a great group of people. I'll step down off my soap box now. 

Have a great night everybody!!
Leanna


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Hopefully MissJess will get in contact with the vet and get a date scheduled soon and let us know.
As soon as the surgery is scheduled, I will call and donate also.


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

if someone will get me th einfo, im in for a donation!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

See!? I told ya'll she was a real person and i believed there was a Missy! lolol. I feel the same as LeannaK:


> Not to counter the positive news, but I really hope things like this does not open doors for people to take advantage of others' generosity. 99% of the people in this forum I feel are genuinely kind and generous -- and I would hope that if I were ever in an emergent need for financial assistance concerning my Callie, I could come here for help IF NEEDED. (of course documentation would be provided......) HOPEFULLY that will never happen!!!
> Im just honored to be a part of such a great group of people. I'll step down off my soap box now.
> 
> Have a great night everybody!!
> Leanna


This is a nice place to come and talk about what interests me most! I have feelings for everyone here, in a family sort of way. And when someone is in need, i will always help if i can. This forum entertains me to no end and so often i laugh because i can identify when someone talks about something their chihuahua did! I worry when someone has a sick chihuahua. And it's not that i don't have a life other than this forum because i do. I work, i play on a pool league, i sing karaoke, etc. I just really like coming here! There are people who feel really burned by "soon2bechiowner" and i would be too if i had felt like i knew her. I'm just glad that most here are the "real deal" and their motives are real.


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm still very worried about Missy. If her leg has been broken for this long, it might be infected ... can you imagine the pain that poor baby has been going through??


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Well, i can tell you this much, if 2 bones are touching, it began to mend the same day it was broken and will have to be re-broken. She would have been in a tremendous amount of pain at the beginning but probably not so much now. However, if 2 bones weren't touching so mending could begin, then her pain is a daily ongoing thing.


----------



## LeannaK (Sep 21, 2005)

I just looked, and she posted on the 8th about Missy's leg. That was exactly THREE WEEKS ago. That poor dog --- Can you imagine going 3 weeks without treatment -- especially if it concerned a broken bone????? That is awful.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i still have my 20 usd hanging in paypal for her ...i just need the info :? 

kisses nat


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> There are people who feel really burned by "soon2bechiowner" and i would be too if i had felt like i knew her. I'm just glad that most here are the "real deal" and their motives are real.


I'm sorry if I am being nosey .. and I understand if someone replies back telling me this is none of my business ... but what happened with "soon2bechiowner"? :?:


----------



## LeannaK (Sep 21, 2005)

I wondered the same thing, so I went to "search" and typed in "soon2bechiowner" and seemingly, this person betrayed the trust of several forum members.... some college project or something, from what I can gather. If you go to the top of the chihuahua-people.com page and click on "search" and in the "search for author" blank, type in "soon2bechiowner" and then look under the post "My admittance", you can read and see how the story unfolds.


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

LeannaK said:


> I wondered the same thing, so I went to "search" and typed in "soon2bechiowner" and seemingly, this person betrayed the trust of several forum members.... some college project or something, from what I can gather. If you go to the top of the chihuahua-people.com page and click on "search" and in the "search for author" blank, type in "soon2bechiowner" and then look under the post "My admittance", you can read and see how the story unfolds.


Thanks!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Does anyone know how the surgery went or if it's happened yet?


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I really need to know how Missy's doing. Any news?


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I just read the latest posts on this thread, and the post from Missjess regarding Missy.

Now it is time for me to eat my share of crow (or, as my Mom used to say, humble pie). I'm usually not a suspicious person by nature - in fact my family tells me I'm _too _trusting of people. I did, however, have doubts about the truthfulness of this person's story, and for that I apologize.  

I will still be happy to donate. Should we just send it to the vet's address she listed? Does anyone have a date for the surgery yet?


----------



## LeannaK (Sep 21, 2005)

Ok -- so what is the latest on this? Is Missy ok? Has she had the surgery? Has anyone heard from the owner????


----------

